# Yoko's Pooch - Any Opinions?



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

She was bred on October 18th. So not sure if it is long enough for any pooch test experts to be able to tell. She's been a twit every time I try and draw blood, so I'm just not going to do it this time. I have not seen her come back into heat, and she has very obvious heats at a 22ish day interval. Screams a lot, flags constantly, and tries to escape so she can romance Georgie. 

The first pooch picture was taken before she was bred, 9-4-12

The second picture was taken today. 

Third picture is a shot of her from above, but it is likely too soon to see any signs of kids versus filled up on hay. 

Last pic is just her, 'cause I love her. She is a very sweet girl.

Also, not sure how her tail got a bit dirty. Her poops are completely normal. I should have cleaned her up before I took the picture, but I used all my treats in a bowl to distract her for the picture! Otherwise, she was up in my face with no chance to get a picture of her rear!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I think it is too soon to say. right now i say no but i think you need to give it another month.
good luck!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

looks a little more relaxed... I think


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmm ... looking a bit puffy, but hard to tell. Any before pictures?


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Pretty goat. I am no expert but hopefully she is bred.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Hmm ... looking a bit puffy, but hard to tell. Any before pictures?


The first picture of her lady parts is a before picture, from about a month prior to her date with George


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

My phone won't let me see the pics :-(

edit, ok now i'm on my computer... I'm not sure at all on this girl. Can you get a pic kind-of-from-the-side so that I can see which way her ulva tip is pointed? or just look yourself. If the tip is pointed DOWN (JUST the tip, not the whole shabang) then she is bred. If the tip is pointed OUT then she is open. 

From these pics alone I will go with Bred. The anus is not as "tucked" (see the half-moon shape above her anus in her Before pic and clearly a much larger exposed area in the after pic). Can't see her ulva tip, but it *looks* to be pointed down... As I said though, if it *is* pointed out, then she is open.. Hope that helps!!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

New pic, as much of a side picture as I could manage. Glad nobody was watching me try and get intimate pictures of a goat's lady parts! 

I'd distract her with treats, but it seemed every time I moved around her backside, she'd lower her tail! I had to wait a bit for her to raise it up again. Must be shy, haha!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I say definitely bred  good luck with those babies!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

How many days do they need to be bred to do the pooch test?


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

As early as 14 days AFTER fully out of a heat cycle. I prefer 30 days bred


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Looking at your new picture I would say bred based on that closer view. Good luck!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Yay! Thanks your the input! I sure hope she is bred. The father has blue eyes. It would be my hope to retain a kid that has her warm honey colored coat, with his blue eyes! 

Do you think in a month or two I might be able to hear the heartbeat/s of any kids she has in there? I have a high quality stethoscope, and it would be fun to try and listen to her abdomen. Though I am sure her gut sounds would be very loud and make any faint kid noises hard to hear!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm going to lean towards bred, but it is really too early to tell.



JaLyn said:


> How many days do they need to be bred to do the pooch test?


It's easiest after 3 months


----------

